# Favorite deer



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

What's every ones favorite deer and why.Mine's mulies i don't like sittin in one spot to long i like spot and stalk and being able to shoot 3 bucks in a seaon doesn't hurt


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Spot and stalk Whitetail Bucks


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I like stand hunting for whitetails. If folks want to find me during bowhunting season, hit the woods and keep looking up.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Spot and stalk muley hunting!! Man I love it!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Right On Goosebuster!! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I must admit I hunt the elusive whitetail everyday, I just don't get to shoot them untill season. I am usually fully prepared to go after a mature buck by the time season rolls around. I am fussy and like to hunt an individual deer untill I succeed or fail.

We killed and ate alot of muleys back when I worked in the oil patch, still got a sheepy taste in my mouth I think!!


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

I like to walk shelter belts, crp, and sloughs to shoot whitetails. I also like to sit in a riverbottom and wait for the big whitetails to walkout.


----------



## SDBowman (Sep 28, 2004)

I can't get enough of hunting mule deer or whitetails. Each animal offers different opportunities for different success.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Whitetails... are there any other kind of deer??? Much better to eat and a big one is the hardest animal in N. America to kill.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Corn fed GIANT Whitetail bucks. Bowhunting from my treestands in thick cover just yards from food, water, and sleep. Doesn't get much better than that.
:beer:


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Muleys are the way to go if you know where the giants sleep. I have that opportunity due to my family. Last year I stuck a 36 inch wide muley right in the shoulder blade and never found him. He was less then ten yards but way below me. I've don't know what the ND record is, but that had to be right there with it. The fact that there were two other deer over 30 inches with him didn't help. I was shaking like you wouldn't believe because I was that excited and that messed me up on the shot. The deer survived thank the all mighty. My family and I have been hunting those deer for two years now and thats the only shot we've gott'n. I'm heading out today in less than an hour to go find that big ol popeye. It doesn't matter how big of a whitetail runs in front of me, my heart is set on those massive horned muleys that seem to stand on the skyline everynight and taunt me. I will get my monster someday, and it doesn't hurt that I drew a rifle tag out there this year for the muley buck. Wish me luck with calming my nerves when standing that close to the monster, cause I'll need all the help I can get.


----------

